# kdebase-meta will semantic desktop

## musv

Wollte heute mal wieder ein World-Update machen. Dabei bekam ich folgenden Empfehlungstext:

 *emerge -puDN world wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Wenn ich allerdings semantic-desktop in die USE-Flags aufnehm, will KDE auch Nepomuk und die shared-desktop-ontologies installieren. Da hab ich was dagegen. Nepomuk nutz ich sowieso nicht, und noch einen Daemon, der mir das System durchscannt, brauch ich nicht. Ich nutz von KDE zwar reichlich Apps, hab aber als Windowmanager e16 am Laufen. 

Oder kurz ausgedrückt:

Wozu braucht klinkstatus den Semantic-Desktop und wie krieg ich das weg?

----------

## franzf

Du kannst doch den Scanner (strigi) deaktivieren. Nepomuk selber speichert nur Metadaten.

Du kannst es einfach mal installieren und schauen wie sich klinkstatus verhält, wenn du unter "Desktop Search" den Nepomuk-Service + Strigi File Indexing deaktivierst.

----------

## musv

Hmm, klinkstatus compiliert ohne semantic-desktop nicht. Da das aber komischerweise das einzige Paket ist, was beim Update fehlschlägt, werd ich das wohl erstmal so stehen lassen. Hab jetzt keinen Bock kdelibs und kdepimlibs noch mal mit diesem Use-Flag zu compilieren.

----------

